# Green/Blue Dragonfly



## quinte (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## WesternGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Neat image, I like the detail in the wings.  I don't know that I would have cropped it so close though.  It is always nice to see a bit of the associated environment for things like this.

WesternGuy


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 28, 2012)

oh wow, nice image! I love the colors.


----------

